# Steel Downhill Bikes



## robg884 (Mar 19, 2008)

There are not many options out there for steel bikes anymore. At this point steel technology has increased to the point that a steel bike can be as light as a Aluminum or Carbon Fiber model and carry the benefits of Steel. I am currently writing a business plan for a bike company that will develop high performance steel suspension mountain bikes. In my current phase of my plan I am collecting market research about what people think. It would be very helpful for me if you would answer a few questions about your opinions on bikes and your purchasing behavior. The survey is only 12 questions long and will take less than a minute of your time. Thanks!
Mountain Bike Survey


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

done. Good luck! keep us updated.


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

Done. Lugs are ugly and look lazy. 
My roommate designs and builds his own steel downhill frames. He's only made 2 so far, but it's a learning experience and an expensive one for a college guy. He uses steel because it's the least expensive and most forgiving with the manufacturing tools he has available. His goal is to work towards a composite frame once he has a good design out of steel.


----------



## m3t4w0rm (Aug 1, 2010)

I do like steel frames, simple straight tubes, even though I really like my intense 951, but that's besides the point. If I were to get another bike I would look into a small production steel frame, probably for all mountain and some freeride to replace my dieing Stinky6


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Maybe talk to the folks at SuperCo or Brooklyn Machine Works about steel DH frames as part of your MKT research...


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

illnotsick said:


> Done. Lugs are ugly and look lazy.


This is just silly. There are a a bunch of framebuilders out there who make ridiculously cool bikes with lugs. Engin and Steelman come to mind:


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

no reason you cant shape steel just like they do with alu too.

tbh, i love the curves they put into the frames today.

straight tubes does nothing for me, and being the fat slow rider i am, i need to look my best everytime i roll past people, if i was fast they wouldnt notice what im riding, but .. slow i am thus.. need to look pimped out..


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

superco!


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

jtmartino said:


> This is just silly. There are a a bunch of framebuilders out there who make ridiculously cool bikes with lugs.


I agree. If done right, lugs look really cool. Vintage/old school AND functional. My road bike is a steel lugged frame. I'll never have to buy a new one.

It is an opinion thing, but i like lugs. I would buy a lugged steel freeride/DH bike if, and only if, the performance was there too. I am willing to pay a premium if I like the looks.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

I'd be interested in hearing the benefits of steel....cause it there are enough to out weight disadvantages then bike building may grow even faster.



robg884 said:


> There are not many options out there for steel bikes anymore. At this point steel technology has increased to the point that a steel bike can be as light as a Aluminum or Carbon Fiber model and carry the benefits of Steel. I am currently writing a business plan for a bike company that will develop high performance steel suspension mountain bikes. In my current phase of my plan I am collecting market research about what people think. It would be very helpful for me if you would answer a few questions about your opinions on bikes and your purchasing behavior. The survey is only 12 questions long and will take less than a minute of your time. Thanks!
> Mountain Bike Survey


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

My DH bike is steel. I love it. Weight is about on par with most aluminum bikes. It's stiff, quiet, and has been holding up great.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

crossup said:


> I'd be interested in hearing the benefits of steel....cause it there are enough to out weight disadvantages then bike building may grow even faster.


Steel survives crashes better than just about any other material. That's about the only advantage I can think of. Oh, and it's cheap, which may be good.

On the other hand, it weighs more than aluminum or Ti or CF. If you cut weight, you sacrifice the cost advantage or frame stiffness, which is also related to tubing diameter. It also rusts. And it's not usually hydroformed into the shapes that Al or CF frames are made. You can't really take advantage of steel's bump-compliance because it's irrelevant on a bike with 7+ inches of travel and 2.5+ inch tires.

I think steel DH frames are cool for the small builder, or someone getting into framebuilding. The materials are cheap and it seems that everyone who learns to weld frames does it on steel. But realistically it's a waste of money to use high-end steel on a DH frame, because it costs more than an AL frame and will still likely weigh more.


----------



## dtc81 (Apr 7, 2008)

definitely check out brooklyn machine works. they make some awesome frames and I'm sure they'd be willing to answer a couple quick questions. I heard their customer service is top notch


----------

